# lire video sur ipad ?



## badalub (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un PC et un ipad 1 avec cydia
Itune est très obscur à mes yeux.
Je ne souhaite pas convertir mes video qui sont en format .mkv, mp4, avi...
pouvez vous m'indiquer :
1/ quels formats itunes et ipad lisent sans conversion ?
2/ si conversion est necessaire quel est le format le moins destructeur ?
3/ comment faire pour transferer les formats autres ?
4/ Comment lire les formats autres ? (j'ai vu des appli mais je cherche à pouvoir les lire en hors ligne donc non connecté)

MERCI D'avance...


----------

